# Pregnant after two miscarriages **UPDATE - Chemical**



## Jessa

Well, hubby and I haven't had the best luck on our TTC journey so far, but after 15 months of trying for a sticky bean we are hoping this one is it!

I was going to wait to announce it in here until I had a darker line -- I'm only 11dpo today -- but what the heck, eh? As I said in my journal, I'm jumping in with both feet and being as positive as I can be.

Test from today at 11dpo:

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr213/Jessa_014/IMG_4708.jpg

I'm 3w4d today and absolutely over the moon!

Thanks to everyone for their support and encouragement! 

P.S. - To those girls who have spotting for days before your period, it is still possible to get pregnant... :)


----------



## Widger

Jessa - I am so happy for you. It is lovely to see so many ladies from the mc section in here this month.

I'm just hoping you all saved some :dust: for me :)

Good luck xx


----------



## hayley x

:dust: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: so happy for you honey! huge congratulations xx


----------



## DiddyDons

fab news. congrats again x x x


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations xx


----------



## todteach

Congrats Jessa! I am so happy for you! :)


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Melissa_M

HOORAY Jessa!!! We are going to be bump buddies, I love it!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Congrats!! x


----------



## WTTMommy

Congrats again! :yipee:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## BizyBee

Fantastic news Jessa. Congrats! :yipee: xx


----------



## kevbaby27

Congrats - you deserve some luck
x
x


----------



## wait.and.see

Congrats hun, you deserve this so much and i couldnt be happier for you!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:friends: Bump buddy! :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

SO excited for you! Best news I've heard in a long while. Sending you lots of sticky dust, you really deserve all the happiness in the world.

Lots of love
Cat
xxx


----------



## Jessa

Thanks for all your kind words! I had no idea that so many people were following my journey. :hugs:

I tested again....haha Somebody stop me!!! Actually, no, it's okay. I don't mind testing, really. :rofl:

I just like to see the line getting darker and darker. I'm 12dpo today and this was my last FRER. I will probably buy a couple more for a couple days from now, but I can't test tomorrow morning because the stores are closed today.

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr213/Jessa_014/IMG_4727.jpg


----------



## kermie219

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHh YAYAYAYYA congratualtions!! I am SOO happy for you!! You have been so nice to me and always made me feel better! And now you are coming over to 1st tri! WOOWHOOOOO :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

This is brilliant news, congrats darling xx


----------



## Peardrop

Hi Congratulations. You deserve it and I hope it all goes well for you and I am one of those ladies with spotting so you've given me a lot of hope. Thanks XX


----------



## BumpyCake

Fabulous news....congratulations hunni


----------



## Sadie92

Many Congratulations hun, i wish you ALL the best....
God Bless

xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations!:flower:


----------



## Jessa

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## x-li-x

big congrats x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Jessa!

xxx


----------



## hannah76

congrats!! :happydance: that's great news!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats to you and your hubby! :happydance:


----------



## camocutie2006

awesoem congrats!:headspin::headspin:


----------



## andresmummy

Wonderful news!!:hugs:


----------



## pramaholic

congrats x


----------



## jen1604

Huge congrats sweetie,keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for you!:happydance: xxx


----------



## Sovereign

Fantastic news!


----------



## Cateyes

Congrats!


----------



## ryder

Congrats Jessa! I hope this one sticks for you.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge Congrats :) xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Anymore tests today??????? How are you feeling? Huge congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tracey2008

Whooooooooooo congratulations hun I am so pleased for you. Loads of sticky baby dust for you. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Jessa

jonnanne3 said:


> Anymore tests today??????? How are you feeling? Huge congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance:

No more tests today. If the line isn't much darker, I'm afraid I'll freak out for no reason! haha

I'm feeling like a truck just ran over me, but I'm keeping on.... :rofl:


----------



## ryder

Do you have an OBGYN yet? Dr. Obrien is the best! I had another doctor for my whole pregnancy, but she wasnt on call, dr obrien delivered Jasmine and he was amazing.


----------



## Jessa

ryder said:


> Do you have an OBGYN yet? Dr. Obrien is the best! I had another doctor for my whole pregnancy, but she wasnt on call, dr obrien delivered Jasmine and he was amazing.

I'm currently seeing Ademidun, but have been referred to O'Brien. Haven't heard when my first appointment with him is. I've got friends who said he is awesome!


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww hunny, Im so happy for you! Many congrats.


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## hekate

Oh wow! only just seen this! fantastic news! so happy for you!
have a healthy, happy pregnancy! loads of sticky dust your way!


----------



## ryder

Dr Obrien delivered Jasmine and you are correct... he was amazing! He can be a little innapropriate sometimes with jokes etc, but he really does know his shit and he does a damn good job.


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congratulations Jessa :happydance:

Sending you truckloads of super sticky :dust: for a happy and healthy 8/9 months

:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations :)


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations, I hope this one is super sticky for you. 

Take care of yourself and little bean. :flower:


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations :flower:


----------



## malpal

Many congratulations xx


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry to hear that this is not going to be. :hugs: and take care of yoursel.


----------



## rckstrcwgrl

in the same boat as you:dust:


----------



## Cateyes

Congratulations!


----------

